
DHS defends media-monitoring database, calls critics “conspiracy theorists” - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/dhs-defends-media-monitoring-database-calls-critics-conspiracy-theorists/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Who wants to bet that the names of critics have been put in a different
database?

